# Animierter Sternenhimmel



## Chrisi (13. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastell gerade an einem kleinen Astro Pop Spiel (ähnlich Mauerball), und frage mich gerade wie ich den 
Hintergund animieren kann.

Es soll ein Sternenhimmel im BG sein (Schwarz, und zufällige weisse Punkte), Problem hierbei ist das sich der BG von oben nach unten bewegen soll.

Zum Verständniss:

Applet 300x400, unten ist eine Rakette die man auf der X Achse am unteren Rand nach links und
rechts bewegen kann.

Nun soll der Sternenhimmel im BG so animiert werden das es aussieht als ob die Rakette die unten am Ende des 
Applets ist durch das Weltall fliegt ;-) Also der BG muss von oben nach unten wandern, dabei aber oben immer neue
Punkte (Sterne) generieren da ja sonst das Weltall zu ende wäre ;-)

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

Wie kann ich sowas hinbekommen, bzw. gibt es vieleicht irgendwo eine Erklärung für sowas ?

Viele Grüße und danke,

Chrisi ...


----------



## Reality (13. Nov 2004)

http://www.javacooperation.gmxhome.de/ScrollingDeu.html


----------



## Chrisi (14. Nov 2004)

Danke, das hat prima geklappt.


----------

